

Iterstuff is the cut-down single-blade version of Python itertools - jdnier
https://github.com/mobify/iterstuff

======
jdnier
"The atend and peek properties of the Lookahead class enable a whole set of
simple recipes for working with generators."

------
jdnier
The docs make a nice tutorial on various itertools functions and how iterstuff
enhances them.

